# 11 OMBTT Dates and Opens (Mosquito/Indian)



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

2011 dates for the circuit are 
04/23 Buckeye
05/14 Grand lake
06/04 Indian
06/25 Delaware 
07/16 Indian
09/24 Alum
Classic 11/3-4 KY Lake (Moors resort)

Opens
07/17 Indian No Mem required on all opens.
04/17 Mosquito
07/10 Mosquito

We have 6 slots available for the 2011 season you can hold your spot by paying the 75.00 membership now and that will hold you till
02/15/11 at that time the 300.00 in deposits are due.

ALSO 2012 WE WILL BE REMOVING A INDIAN TOURNAMENT THE JULY EVENT AND REPLACING IT WITH A LAKE ERIE EVENT.


www.ombtt.com


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Upadates on the opens we have made some changes. 

Mosquito has 2 opens 04/17 and 07/10

Indian open 07/17

I will have flyers up on the web this week. Remember no membership required for any opens.


Also the circuit is full now but all returning teams from last year have to have their money in by 02/15 so we usaually have 5 or 6 teams that cant return so if you are interested do not mess around. 75.00 Team membership will hold your spot till 02/15 then after that you must have your 50.00 deposits on the 6 qualifying tournaments in. 300.00


----------

